# I quit smoking ! Fuck yeah !



## matt397 (Aug 4, 2010)

Its been 12 years. If you figure they cost about $10 a pack Ive spent $43800. I swore I'd need some kind of expensive drug to quit as I smoke a pack a day, sometimes more. Im on day 6 right now, quit cold turkey. I think my wife is gonna kill me considering how edgy Ive been lately. Is it crazy to think that Im already starting to breathe a little better ? So if I can keep this up my list is complete, I quit smoking cigarettes, quit smoking pot, quit doing hard drugs, quit drinking heavily.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 4, 2010)

i quit drinking about 4 years ago, quit smoking almost 2 years ago. the ciggs where the hardest to quit. i will never quit smoking pot  congrats buddy \m/


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 4, 2010)

good luck  i have been trying for 2 years to quit...the only thing im good at is quitting the trying to quit lol


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats! That's a hard feature to achieve. For me it has been a month already since I stopped... I didn't spend that long smoking, 3 years or so of smoking regularly plus some other 2-3 years of just doing it at parties, but at the end I was smoking one and a half packs a day, and to top it all off, I'm an asthmatic. It's been pretty rough, but it's definitely not impossible! Also, my dad quit smoking, cold turkey, at age 50, and had been smoking since he was 17. It's been a year and a half since he quit. If he did it like that, I believe almost anyone can 

Keep it up!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats man! I recently quit smoking a month and a half ago and I had been smoking for 13 years. I really didn't have a hard time with it at all to be honest. It was a relatively easy and smooth transition which I found really odd. I've already noticed since I quit that I can breathe better, my teeth feel much cleaner when I brush them, food taste better, and my bank account is fatter because I don't have that extra expense of buying them. Keep going man, the rewards for quitting far outweigh those of smoking.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 4, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i quit drinking about 4 years ago, quit smoking almost 2 years ago. the ciggs where the hardest to quit. i will never quit smoking pot  congrats buddy \m/



Yeah honestly the ciggs are the hardest to quit, I think the easiest to quit was the nose candy simply cause I felt like complete shit when I came off of it.
Thanks for the congrats everyone.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats. Don't look back. People often go craving one for the rest of their lives, but no matter how hard you crave em, it's healthier than smoking them.



matt397 said:


> Is it crazy to think that Im already starting to breathe a little better ?



I'm sure as shit not a doctor, but I think it's safe to say that NOT smoking will result in being able to breathe better. I read something a while ago (non credible source, could be talking shit here) when I used to smoke that said when you stop smoking, it takes something like 24 hours for the cilia in your lungs to start working again, a something like 2 weeks before your lungs regain the ability to repair themselves and start clearing your lungs of phlegm/debris. Again, could be talking shit, but I found it interesting.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ My PE teacher told me that exact same thing in high school, with the only difference that he said that the lungs would start cleansing themselves after 30 days of not smoking... I don't know to what extent that is true, but it certainly is interesting, and somewhat relieving.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 6, 2010)

I _should _stop smoking... but I enjoy it too damn much lol. Maybe when I get a job I will quit. At least then I will have something to take my mind off of it.
Congrats to all you quitters! haha


----------



## matt397 (Aug 6, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> I _should _stop smoking... but I enjoy it too damn much lol. Maybe when I get a job I will quit. At least then I will have something to take my mind off of it.
> Congrats to all you quitters! haha



Ya know I said the same thing, though I am unemployed right now. It was really really hard the first few days an still is really hard cause I fucking loooooove that first cigarette of the day. I _enjoy_ smoking. But I also enjoy not having lung cancer .


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 6, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i quit drinking about 4 years ago, quit smoking almost 2 years ago. the ciggs where the hardest to quit. i will never quit smoking pot  congrats buddy \m/


 
Cigs were easy to quit for me... I started smoking more pot... 

I'm considering quitting drinking soon too. 

Congrats to the OP. Cigarettes killed my grandfather and raped my mother...


----------



## Harry (Aug 6, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Cigs were easy to quit for me... I started smoking more pot...
> 
> I'm considering quitting drinking soon too.
> 
> Congrats to the OP. Cigarettes killed my grandfather and raped my mother...



I've had 4 beers in the last 2 months.
I've cut binge drinking out of my life entirely, and may even totally stop drinking too.
Don't smoke ciggies anymore either, quit in 2008.
I still smoke pot, because I feel it has health benefits, whereas I don't really feel the same about alcohol and ciggies.
You could argue red wine has anti-oxidants, but let's get real, you can get that from other food sources anyway.


----------



## Harry (Aug 6, 2010)

Also to the OP, congrats.
I know how it feels in those first few weeks of quitting, goddamn hard stuff, but you'll pull through for sure  (I quit cold turkey too)


----------



## Harry (Aug 6, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> I _should _stop smoking... but I enjoy it too damn much lol. Maybe when I get a job I will quit. At least then I will have something to take my mind off of it.
> Congrats to all you quitters! haha



Trust me, when you quit, you will enjoy it WAY more than you currently enjoy smoking.
I was the same, I loved a cigarette with a beer, or just to take boredom off my mind, but now that I'm free of the addiction, I feel better than any of the time I was a smoker


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats on quitting. In order for it to work, you have to view it as a lifestyle change. I tried to quit tons of times, for up to 3 weeks or a month at a time, and always backslid. The last time, I lost my job, and gave it a go because I wasn't around smokers. It worked, and I'm coming up on 2 years, no backslides.


----------



## matt397 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quick update, Its been almost 2 months now and I haven't touched a cigarette since.


----------



## Harry (Sep 23, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Quick update, Its been almost 2 months now and I haven't touched a cigarette since.



Good effort man.
Most people I know that smoke can't last more than 48 hours without one.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 24, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> I _should _stop smoking... but I enjoy it too damn much lol. Maybe when I get a job I will quit. At least then I will have something to take my mind off of it.
> Congrats to all you quitters! haha


 
For me it's been the other way around... after a year of unemployment, I started studying Audio Engineering, and pretty much after every lecture and on every break during a lecture, people go out smoking. THAT is when it's the hardest to resist for me.

I've cut down lately though, I'm at around 4-5 light ciggs a day now, and I usually keep off it entirely during weekends (if I'm not out partying, then it's usually a pack/night). It's been pretty easy so far though, but then again I've always been pretty resistant to addictions, the same goes for coffee and alcohol, sugar etc...


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 24, 2010)

congrats. I heard cigarettes are the hardest. One of my best friends mom died this past weekend at age 56 from lung cancer...only diagnosed 3 weeks ago. She was a pack a day smoker. It's a great ieda to quit...best of luck


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats man, cigarettes are the worst. My Grandfather was killed by lung cancer 40 years after he quit smoking. Needless to say, I've never touched one in my life.


----------

